
Ask HN: Is there such a thing as a supercomputer vps? - ohiovr
The nice thing about services like Digital Ocean is that you can start with a small VPS and end up with a bigger one if you need it. But what if you want something much bigger? A long time ago I remember the SGI onyx with 64 processors. I have a multi processor computer for my workstation at this time and I realize that there can be a big drop in performance if a process crosses the cpu interconnect zone when it has too many threads. Digital Ocean&#x27;s largest VPS could handle perhaps upto 40,000 live video streams on a good day but if you needed double that, now you are in the territory of real engineering.<p>Maybe supercomputer isn&#x27;t exactly what I am interested in, maybe more like a giant SMP service. Do you have any experience with this sort of thing? I think SGI still vended monster parallel computers at some point recently..
======
simon_acca
GCP, like AWS has instances with 4 E7-8880v4 CPUs (up to 160 vCPUs) and 4TB of
memory.

That's a pretty significant single point of failure though, and not at all
elastic. What type of application/workload prevents you from scaling
horizontally?

------
ddtaylor
Why can your workload not be horizontally scaled across multiple VPS
instances?

~~~
ohiovr
Certainly could! I was just lazy and wanted an alternative to managing swarms
of containers.

------
Rjevski
Amazon AWS? They have some pretty beefy instances.

~~~
ohiovr
Interesting I have some studying to do. Thank you!

